# Interested in Improving my theater set-up



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello HTS,

It has been a while since I have been active here. But after moving from my last apartment, I have a larger room for my system.

But more recently after attempting to reduce the volume of my movies at later times at night. I have been currently going from THX Cinema + Sub during normal hours of the day. But after 9pm or so I bring it down to just Stereo Output + Sub until 10pm. After 10 I use Mono output minus the sub.

But after doing this I have noticed I might be using wrong settings for my movie watching. During the normal hours setting, it sounds pretty good. However, during the Stereo and Mono setting I actually hear an increase in bass. In actuality, I almost hear more bass just from my mono setting. When watching the blu-ray harry potter year 5 video, during some scenes, I still had neighbor stomping on floor with just my center being used with -6.5db on center at -28db AVR setting. 

The AVR's crossover settings are as follows
Front Full Range
Center Full Range
Rear Full Range
LFE Filter is at 80hz
Double Bass is On

Am I having an issue with the bass waves conflicting from the several sources? Because when not all playing together ie either mono or stereo it seems to be clearer with fewer speakers outputting the bass signals.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry it sounds like youre in a tough spot. Have you tried turning off double bass? It might help. Just a side note, I dont think it will help your situation but Ive always been told LFE filter should be set to 120hz.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

"Sounds" like your ready for a good pair of wireless headphones....:surrender:

http://www.sennheiserusa.com/wireless-headphone-stereo-surround-sound-headphones-502874


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I am looking for advice on how to improve the full range sound, to make it more full bodied. Am I having standing bass waves because of all the bass being output, and having some cancel each other out at the listening position?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Have you tried the old THX stand-by. All speakers set to small, double bass off and crossover at 80Hz?
I would venture to guess you would have all sorts of issues listening in Mono Mode. Try setting all speakers to small with LFE at 80Hz and just turn off the sub after 22:00 and see how that works out for both you and your neighbor. A little experimentation does not cost you anything but a little time and you may come up with settings that work very well for your situation.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I agreed that mono is definately not the way to go in a surround sound setup even at late hrs...The only benefit to mono in all fairness is a pretty noticable gain in signal to noise ratio and other harmonic distortions that are lessened...
I would try a Room EQ Setup with the sub OFF as an experiment also...


----------

